# letter art???



## asuri (Dec 31, 2007)

what is it called when you make stuff with letters like : http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/925601/45138 the dialga and whats the best font for it?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 31, 2007)

ASCII art
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCII_art


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 31, 2007)

courier or courier new


----------

